# New Years Eve New Years Day Smokes



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Post them here if you dare. Setting up at the shop every year we have a bash. Best wishes to all for a Healthy happy prosperous New Year! GOD BLESS Peace to all! Okay I'll get it started!_


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

I had an hour or so to kill before we head out for Texas barbecue for lunch. This is the last of a few I picked up a couple years ago when my brother in law came up for New Years. He’s a Punch guy. The rest really helped.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Trinidad Esmeralda


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Taking a break after prepping some finger food!
Happy New Year!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Kopuffer (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't think im allowed to post about the unmentionable's yet. But I have been saving a No.2 just for tonight. Now lets hope its not sub 0 temps so I can indulge.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kopuffer said:


> I don't think im allowed to post about the unmentionable's yet. But I have been saving a No.2 just for tonight. Now lets hope its not sub 0 temps so I can indulge.


Enjoy it my good man!
And thank you for your thoughts!
:wink2::vs_cool::wink2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Burnt fingers warming me up! >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Got an hour or so before the heavy hitters arrive.:grin2: @Perfecto Dave alright you twisted my arm:vs_laugh:
Happy New Year! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Today's treats.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Blanton and a shark. Last one of my sharks been saving it for a special occasion and figured ushering out this screwed up year was as good as any! Here's to hopefully a good 2021









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Flor De Cesar Red to start things off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon (Sep 29, 2020)

Sungrown Undercrown...yum! Happy New Years Eve my BOTLs and GOTLs 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_HAPPY NEW YEAR!
From you resident!
Party Whore!_


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Had a La Gloria Cubana Serie R under my patio heater.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Last Night And this morning.
HAPPY NEW YEARS DAY!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:_


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

First smoke of the year, Jason Dumont by Warped with some Ezra Zion coffee


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

#1 for 21 :nerd2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_The Ham is in the oven.
Time to get today's party started.
My GOD I think I got brain damage from last night.:vs_laugh:_

I hope everyone is enjoying the New Year!
I pray to GOD that it is a good one for everyone! :vs_cool:


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

My first smoke of the new year didn't go well
Inside is hollow all the way through
My perfecdraw slid all the way through
Foundation The Tabernacle

If this is the worst that happens to me in 2021 it will be a good year


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Padron Anniversary 1964

Much better


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Behike 52 thanks @Westside Threat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Last smoke of 2020 was a 2016 Party Prez. A little one dimensional but a solid dimension. Bold and strong with good construction and flavor. Love these for a change of pace


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CORO and some Rum!
Happy New Year!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Starting the new year off with a 2011 Punch Descobridores. Only have a handful left but figured since I did not get over there this summer I would pay homage. A great smoke nubbed to the end with a hot cup of coffee and the MU game


----------



## TX Cigar (Mar 6, 2019)

With a pour of Jefferson small batch bourbon.


----------

